
The most important data structure for tech interviews - jquave
https://crunchskills.com/understand-the-most-important-data-structure-for-tech-interviews/
======
dudul
I would argue that HashMap is actually the least useful structure for algo
challenges/questions. They are often forbidden as an answer by the interviewer
(especially since they usually lead to easy O(1) or O(n) answers), pretexting
"memory limitations", to force the interviewee to use arrays/lists.

